

13 Simple Words That Could Change Your Life Forever (on accountability) - vlad
http://johnplaceonline.com/stress-management/13-simple-words-that-could-change-your-life-forever/

======
vlad
"The only person I can control is myself. So when I accept responsibility for
something, I am giving myself power to change it. Yes, life will victimize me,
but I cannot control all the random external forces that may harm me X I can
really only control myself. Therefore, the position of accountability is the
most powerful position of all because it encourages us to look inside
ourselves and make necessary changes."

.."Sometimes, it's better to take responsibility, even if the fault is not
your own. Only by taking responsibility for your problems can you take control
of your life."

------
cmars232
Yeah, you _could_ accept responsibility for all the bad things that happen to
you, or you could just enjoy being yourself and realize that if someone else
has a problem with that, its their failure as a human being :P

